# People can be amazing



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

There are times when watching the news or discussing world events, that I think the human race is doomed. Then there are time when my faith in people are restored. Let Beep and her new owners be a inspiration to us all.

When my mom and I took in a few rescue hogs, we figured it would be relatively easy to rehome them and so far it has. What we didn't know at the time is that one had a crippled front legs from a break she received as a baby. We had considered euthanasia instead if risking her ending up in a home who couldn't or wouldn't giver her the vet care she needs.
I decide to post in the rescue section of this site, just in case someone here could help. I was receiving assistance from the HWS to try and place her with a rescue or someone who could care for her but it seemed most of the people in my area were full.
Out of the blue, I received a message from a man in Indiana. He wanted beep but the distance was a issue since I'm in Idaho. I really didn't think it would work out since I had no idea how to get her to him. 
This man (won't disclose names unless he comes on here and says its ok) checked with animal relocation services, delta dash and even checked into flying here to pick Beep up. Flying was looking like the best option but the no airlines will let a hedgehog onto the plane. Another dead end but he didn't give up. After discussing it with his wife, they decided to fly up, rent a car and drive all the way back home with Beep.
The actual pick up will be while since the roads and mountain passes up here are in bad shape due to snow. In the mean time, they have paid to have Beep seen by a vet and sent a care package to her which I received today. Beep got a new blanket, toys, food and dishes. They even included toys for ducky and some candy for me.
I can't even begin to express how I feel about this couple and everything they are doing for Beep. She has had a rough life and deserves a great home, what a lucky hog to have angels come into her life. My faith has been restored.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is surely amazing, that is one lucky hedgehog <3


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW, that's amazing! Make me just cry just reading this post. Beep sure is fortunate to have such great owners!! What amazing people.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing! There has been a lot of little quilly ones in need of rescue lately. Brought a tear to my eye knowing that someone is taking such good care of little Beep.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I absolutely love to hear of situations like this. So happy for Beep, and you, and her new owners.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

You are an angel


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That actually brought some tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for Beep and the family that's adopting her.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome story. I love when hedgies find their true forever homes<3


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

so happy for beep! It's awesome when people can demonstrate this much affection for animals in need.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Truly heartwarming. I'm sure the intended couple is excited about their impending arrival. They obviously care for her, even sight unseen. God Bless them. Hopefully, we'll get to see some Beep here on HHC, and find out how her story continues! Wouldn't that be a treat!


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow that is so sweet and such an amazing story. I wish there were more people like him in the world.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I know they are very anxious to get Beep to them. If it was warmer, she would be home already. They have 5 other hedgies so she will be right at home since she is used to being around multiple hogs.
I have some pics of the fatty princess, she is quite the character.

















This is the bad front leg but you can't really tell with all the fat covering most of it. It was broke just below the elbow, there is calcium build up around the break and some in the joint so it doesn't extend like it should. We are hoping that her new owners exotic specialist vet might have option to help make the leg a bit more usable.









and a video of her first time in the playpen. I need to make it a bit more escape proof, she kept trying to squeeze out the holes.
View My Video


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

This story is absolutely amazing...It's not often you hear a story that genuinely restores your faith in humanity, but I think this did it a little bit for me. Beep's new family sounds wonderful, and it's truly heartwarming to hear all they're going through for her, and the care package as well. They seem like genuinely good people and I'm so happy to hear she'll have a good home that can take good care of the baby.

You're also a wonderful person for giving it a shot and eventually finding this family for her. It's great to hear a story like this.


----------

